# killing Bamboo



## Thejarrod

my in-laws have a large stand of Bamboo that needs to be tamed. i also have a small patch that came with the house when we moved in a few years ago. 
i believe Gly is the best option to control it, but i'm looking to hear from others who have successfully controlled it and what methods you used. 
i'm also confused about how Gly is best used. I thought it was absorbed through the leaves. BUT RoundUp website says to pour it in the shoots. https://www.roundup.com/en-us/library/specific-weeds/what-bamboo-and-how-do-i-control-it

I've been doing both. spray leaves first. when it turns brown, i cut it off near the ground and pour in Gly concentrate. that works OK, but is not 100%. i'm still getting small plants popping up from the roots. its also not viable for larger infestations, like my in-laws have.

I dont plan on doing any treatment now, but i'm planning for spring and summer.


----------



## Powhatan

Paul Outlaw did a video about controlling bamboo. A few years of herbicide apps in conjunction with mechanical removal will probably be your best control method.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27accReIqWc


----------



## Thejarrod

thanks!


----------

